# Lange 1 Has Arrived



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Grabbed this earlier this week and it arrived today. 🙂 Absolutely stunning. My first god-tier piece.


----------



## royALS (May 22, 2019)

Good pick up! 

How was the transaction with the Brazilian on eBay went? Did it all go well? How about the price, was it comparable or much cheaper than other pre-owned watches websites?

Won't be considered as arrived until we've seen some wrist shots ;-)


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Picked it up from a guy in New York/Brooklyn. Here's the back. Wrist shots later when I figure out how to upload multiple pics at once.


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Here is the back.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful combo....congrats!


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## 1evilpbx (May 6, 2019)

One hell of a watch congrats!


----------



## darson4eva (Apr 18, 2017)

WatchEater666 said:


> Here is the back.


Round of applause...


----------



## jooxbox (Mar 2, 2016)

Love the tier you describe it as 
Enjoy!


----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)

The back of the Lange is always a masterpiece!


----------



## thoughtnewbie (Mar 11, 2017)

awesome pick! congratulations...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anujkapur108 (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful watch! Congrats!!


----------



## eonflux (Aug 14, 2007)

Beautiful watch

Congrats!


----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers (Feb 13, 2019)

Awesome piece, hope to get one myself one day.


----------



## xopom (Jul 18, 2019)

Woah, Congrats


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Thanks guys. I spent a lot of time at the Patek boutique in both Vancouver and Salt Lake City and while those watches are nice, I think I'm definitely more of a Lange guy and feel very good about this buy, especially at the price I paid. My next watch goal is definitely another Lange - either a Zeitwerk or a Lange 1 with Tourbillon.


----------



## lakjat (Mar 16, 2014)

Beautiful

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

WatchEater666 said:


> I think I'm definitely more of a Lange guy and feel very good about this buy, especially at the price I paid. My next watch goal is definitely another Lange - either a Zeitwerk or a Lange 1 with Tourbillon.


Congrats! The ZW and L1 Tourbillon are both wonderful watches -- not just beautiful but also really reliable. The ZW movement is really compelling, too. Here are some pics of some favorites (tourbillon pic is a bad pic, I know -- with plastic on the watch).


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

WatchEater666 said:


> Thanks guys. I spent a lot of time at the Patek boutique in both Vancouver and Salt Lake City and while those watches are nice, I think I'm definitely more of a Lange guy and feel very good about this buy, especially at the price I paid. My next watch goal is definitely another Lange - either a Zeitwerk or a Lange 1 with Tourbillon.


Congrats. Enjoy what you have. No need to always be angling for the next buy!


----------



## wristplug (Feb 1, 2017)

Amazing and congrats!


----------



## adamz28 (May 7, 2011)

WatchEater666 said:


> Grabbed this earlier this week and it arrived today. 🙂 Absolutely stunning. My first god-tier piece.


A thing of beauty


----------



## ryanjytan (Jun 30, 2019)

WatchEater666 said:


> Grabbed this earlier this week and it arrived today. 🙂 Absolutely stunning. My first god-tier piece.


Congratulations and wear it in good health. It is stunning!


----------



## michaelanburaj (Nov 15, 2015)

WatchEater666 said:


> Grabbed this earlier this week and it arrived today. 🙂 Absolutely stunning. My first god-tier piece.


Looks lovely, Congratulations!


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!
May you enjoy it for many, many years to come.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

WOW that is amazing, congrats!


----------



## VintageWatchGuy (Jul 20, 2019)

A dream.
Congratulations 
You made it!


----------



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

Beautiful color combo. Gold and black is always a classic that really pops!


----------



## GulfCoastWatch (Jul 25, 2019)

Damn I love these. One of the grails for sure.


----------



## rtdavid1613 (May 8, 2018)

Wow! One of my grails 
Congrats on the purchase!!


----------



## bjlev (Nov 14, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, especially the dial. Congratulations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I think so too.


----------

